# Hands In Pockets From Now On!



## smithsclock (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not allowed out any more, no more charity shops, second hand shops, antique shops, also i'm banned from a certain auction site by more other half as in the last 2 weeks there has been another 6 Smiths mantle clocks arriving here at Smithsclock towers to add to the 200 plus i already have. I also need to get my camera and phone to speak to one and other so i can post some pictures. Guess I'm going to be busy polishing over the next few week!

Ian


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Buy her 12 Carnations with a card, "With fondest love, 'til the end of time", that should unwind her a bit. Arrange for her to have coffee with girlfriends regularly, so you can escape to your SmithWonderlands....shops

Mike


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

If I were to buy mine 12 Carnations (other flowers are available) and a card I'd get either, 'What have you done?' or 'What do you want?' Every now and again I'll bung her a few quid for her 'antique silver shopping pot' and she in turn turns a Nelsonian eye to my pocket watches. Mind you the take up a lot less room and are a lot quieter than 200 Smiths mantle clocks.


----------



## Freekshow614 (May 30, 2013)

My wife would delight in a dozen flowers of any kind, but that wouldn't stop the inevitable question after I have spent some money on something. "Really, another pocket watch?" I keep telling her that at some point she is going to get tired of asking that question, but she hasn't yet.


----------

